# My recipe for Magra con Tamate



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is my version of the Spanish dish. It can either be served as a tapa in small bowls or as a main meal. We love it.

Magro con Tomate
Ingredients
1 pound pork cubed in 1" cubes 
olive oil to brown - about 2 Tbsp
1 large onion chopped
1/2 red pepper chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
8 tomatoes peeled and chopped
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cumin seed (optional)
1/4 tsp oregano
1/4 tsp of cayenne or more to taste
1/2 cup red wine
Black pepper to taste
Method

Heat the oil in a deep frying pan and brown the pork on a moderately high heat. 

Add the onion, red pepper, garlic, then the tomatoes and red wine. Bring to the boil. Add the salt, cumin seed if used, oregano and cayenne. When this is boiling, cover the pan and simmer 45 minutes. Remove cover and continue cooking. Stir frequently, until meat is fork-tender and tomatoes are almost syrupy, about 45 minutes. Stir constantly during the last few minutes, so the sauce doesn’t burn. Serve hot.

We like this with fresh bread. I sometimes cook this and leave it in the fridge overnight.
This can also be made in a slow cooker.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds good!  Thanks for the recipe.


----------

